# 2006 MAXIMA Screen Replace



## JGoat519 (May 18, 2007)

I have a 2006 maxima SE and was wondering how I go about replacing or fixing the lcd screen. I have a small scratch on it and its bothering the heck out of me. I either wanna fix it or replace it, anyone know where I could order a replacement? Its just the basic lcd stock screen no navigation..thank you


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Order it from a discount Nissan parts dealer? Courtesy, Mossy, Jerry Rome, Southpoint (?), etc.


----------

